# USB flash drive compatibility with Windows 98SE



## exactrans (Nov 20, 2006)

My windows 98SE desktop will not recognize the USB flash drive, for that matter none of my windows 98 SE computers recognized the USB flash drive..what can I do what can I do to make this computer recognize and use USB flash drives?? 

Many Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You have to go to the website of who you got the flash drive from to download the 98 drivers.

Also I got for my new computer the Lexar Jump drive and it does not say it is for 98 and there are not any drivers to download from there web site to make it work on 98.

But I was given this link http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/viewzip.cgi/hs_freeware/USB Mass Storage.zip/ 
and this one http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/win98se-usb-mass-storage-drivers.php but I used the 1st link.

I got those 4 file in this zip. USB Mass Storage.zip

I unzipped them into the C: drive and it worked so I was able to use the Lexar Jump drive on 98SE.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One reason that I install Windows ME instead of Windows 98SE in old donated desktops is because the USB support is better. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

